# My tribe was featured in the latest Heartcry Missionary Society Magazine



## Pergamum (May 7, 2014)

The ministry where we serve was featured in the Heartcry magazine, here is the link:


HeartCry Missionary Society > Korowai: The Treehouse People

Pray for me. I am on furlough and presenting about the work there. But right now, we are so glad to be in the USA and resting here. We feel guilty for these feelings (like we have deserted our post), but it was good (and probably necessary) to step back and rest a bit. We feel quite conflicted.


----------



## Free Christian (May 8, 2014)

Wow, now that is a wild part of the world! I have had friends who went there, some lived there for a while and I know how wild it is through their relating things to me. Ill remember you guys.


----------



## Leslie (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jack K (May 8, 2014)

Nice link. I prayed for you.

The fact that your unique role and circumstances in this effort includes time spent in America does not mean you've abondoned your post. I'm sure you've heard that before, but sometimes it helps to have yet another person say it.


----------



## solas4me (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link Trevor, great article!

Justin


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Nice link. I prayed for you.
> 
> The fact that your unique role and circumstances in this effort includes time spent in America does not mean you've abondoned your post. I'm sure you've heard that before, but sometimes it helps to have yet another person say it.





Thanks, we are experiencing strange moods/feelings lately. Guilt over leaving our post. And also guilt over being so glad not to be there for a while and having a break. Shouldn't we miss it more? I had several emails originating from Indonesia and it took me 5 days just to open them to skim them.


----------

